# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  mart-Clip2 v1.29.16. Huawei Y5 (2018) IMEI Repair

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.29.**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]16*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*MTK Tab:*Released new *IMEI Repair* method for the following *Huawei* devices:♦ Y5 2018♦ DRA-L01
♦ DRA-L03
♦ DRA-L21
♦ DRA-LX3♦ Y5 Prime 2018♦ DRA-L01
♦ DRA-L02
♦ DRA-L03
♦ DRA-L22
♦ DRA-LX2♦ Y5 Lite 2018♦ DRA-LX5♦ Enjoy 8e Youth♦ DRA-AL00♦ Honor Play 7♦ DUA-AL00
♦ DUA-TL00♦ Honor 7S♦ DUA-L21
♦ DUA-L22
♦ DUA-LX2
♦ DUA-LX3*How to connect:* hold vol-vol+ buttons simultaneously on the powered off phone and connect it to PC
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation is required.*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ STF Dream* (MT6580) *♦ PCD PL5505* (MT6735) *♦ Hisense T17* (MT6580) *♦ Verykool S4007* (MT6572) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

